# [A] Mir machet alles, blos net schwer - Pyro X.13 custom



## Colt__Seavers (14. Dezember 2019)

Was soll ich sagen, der Sohnemann ist aus seinem Early Rider Belter 20" rausgewachsen und braucht ein neues Rad. Und da ich mit Vorliebe Fahrräder selbst aufbaue, lag es nahe sich an einem Kinderfahrrad zu versuchen.
Lange habe ich zwischen einem 24" und einem 26" hin und her überlegt. Ziel war es ein leichtes Rad zu bauen, womit der Sohnemann lange fahren kann. Damit war 24" aus dem Rennen. Auch weil es sehr schwer ist leichte 24" Laufräder oder Felgen zu finden. Und für 26" hatte ich einen LRS als Gebrauchtteile liegen.

Nun musste ein geeigneter Rahmen her. Hier hab ich nicht lange gesucht, denn ich hatte in meinem Kollegenkreis bereits jemanden mit einem Pyrobike. Nach ein paar E-Mails und Anrufen mit dem sehr netten Herrn Fischer konnte ich ihn überzeugen mir einen X.13 Rahmen zu überlassen. Diese werden nicht mehr einzeln verkauft, da jeder Rahmen für ein Komplettrad bestimmt ist. Weil ich aber einige Teile liegen habe und gerne selbst aufbauen wollte hat er für mich eine letzte Ausnahme gemacht. Einen zweiten Rahmen für ein weiteres Projekt den ich mir hinlegen wollte, war nicht mehr drin.
Zu dem Rahmen kamen noch ein zwei andere recht leichte PLP (Pyro Light Parts) Teile hinzu. Aber dazu später mehr.

Dieser Thread soll nun den Aufbau dokumentieren, den ich bereits vor einigen Wochen angefangen habe. Aktuell ist das Fahrrad sogar fast vor der Fertigstellung. Jedoch hatte ich nie so recht Zeit für die Erstellung des Threads gefunden. Krankheitsbedingt ist es mir nun möglich etwas Zeit dafür aufzubringen, deshalb starte ich hier nun diesen hoffentlich unterhaltsamen Aufbau Thread.

Gruß Colt


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Dezember 2019)

Dann geht's jetzt los mit dem Laufradsatz.
Eigentlich wollte ich hier gebrauchte Teile nutzen, aber als ich meinen alten 26" LRS aus DT Onyx, GT Nabe, DT Comp und Mavic XC317 gewogen habe war klar, damit komme ich nicht auf das Wunschgewicht des Fahrrades.
Nun hab ich mich um eine leichte Variante zu günstigem Preis umgeschaut. Kleinanzeigen bietet hier viel aber hier werden über 150€ fällig für einen LRS unter 1500g und dann ist dieser auch nicht mehr wirklich top in Schuss. Schlussfolgerung stand fest, dass ich ihn aus Teilen selbst aufbaue. Die Teilerecherche begann.
Leichte Felgen unter 350g gibt's nicht allzu viele, erst recht nicht günstig. Aber dann bin ich doch bei eBay fündig geworden. ZTR Alpine für 30€ pro Stück, leider in weiß und leider nur mit 32 Speichen.







Der ERD von 536mm stimmt mMn nicht. Gemessen habe ich 541, den gleichen wie im Spokomat. Nachträglich würde ich diesen jedoch auf 539mm korrigieren, denn die Speichenlänge ist etwas zu lang geraten.





Damit stand fest, ich bräuchte leichte Speichen dass ich ein gutes Gewicht erzielen konnte. Hier wurden es Sapim Laser mit den 14mm Polyax Alu-Nippeln.
In weiß könnten die Felgen nicht bleiben und somit habe ich sie mit Molotow Premium schwarz lackiert. Da wurden sie abgeschliffen und das Felgenbett abgeklebt und auch etwas zum Anfassen in das Ventilloch eingeschraubt.







Nun müssten die Naben her. Hier gab ich mich am schwersten getan. Zusammen 400g wären toll. Novatec ist bei den 50€ Naben zu schwer und die Ultralight waren mit 120€ zu teuer. Aber jetzt kommt's, ein Geheimtipp, die ACR Naben von AliExpress. Gibt glaub ich nur ganz wenige Anbieter auf Ali, die diese führen. Etwas über 400g, verschiedene Eloxalfarben (kürzlich sogar blau und 28H verfügbar.
48 Eingriffe des Freilaufs mit 4 Klinken. Schönes Klickgeräusch und cooles Design inbegriffen.






Dann ging es an den Aufbau des LRS, natürlich nach Gerd Schraner, so wie es auch die Könner bei DT Swiss machen.
Beginnen wir mit dem Hinterrad
dadurch dass ich ziemlich viel vom weißen dick aufgetragen Lack entfernt habe, ist nur 1g durch den schwarzen Lack und den matten Klarlack hinzu gekommen.










Antriebsseite zuerst. Die ersten beiden Speichen sind die wichtigsten. Gewinde der Speichen mit Leinöl benetzen und los gehts.




anschließend Nichtantreibsseite



Finales Gewicht nach Addieren der Einzelgewichte: 750,9g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Dezember 2019)

Das Vorderrad ging nach dem HR noch schneller von der Hand.











Die Schraner Methode ist deswegen so schön, weil man sich keine Platte mehr über die Drehung der Nabe (Richtung Zug- /Druckspeichen) machen muss








Gewicht Vorderrad 646,6g bei Addieren der Einzelgewichte.


----------



## imun (15. Dezember 2019)

Hab deine anderen Aufbauten schon verfolgt, da freu ich mich auf diesen hier


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Dezember 2019)

Hier der fertige LRS















.
Eigentlich sollten die Räder mit Schläuchen laufen. Aber selbst die MAXXIS Welterweight waren mir noch zu schwer und zu dünn von der Wandstärke. Dazu kommt, dass ich mich DocBlue und Tesa Tape da hatte und ich mit meinen anderen Rädern mit Tubeless sehr gut fahre. Wird sich zeigen ob das eine gute Entscheidung war...


----------



## nikkfuchs (15. Dezember 2019)

Wie breit sollen die Mäntel werden? 
Bei 26“ ist der Schwalbe 14A Schlauch, bei moderaten Breiten, unschlagbar vom Gewicht.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (15. Dezember 2019)

nikkfuchs schrieb:


> Wie breit sollen die Mäntel werden?
> Bei 26“ ist der Schwalbe 14A Schlauch, bei moderaten Breiten, unschlagbar vom Gewicht.


2.2" wird's. Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich für die Zukunft im Hinterkopf behalten, falls es mit Tubeless Zu viele Probs gibt.


----------



## nikkfuchs (15. Dezember 2019)

Nachgewogen (inkl. Schraube und Kappe)


----------



## Colt__Seavers (16. Dezember 2019)

Nun kommen die Reifen dran. Leicht sollten sie sein und nicht so teuer. Zweites war leider nicht erfüllbar, so wurden es die 2.2" breiten handgefertigten RaceKing von Conti.






Die hatte ich bereits *hier* schon mal in 29" in den Händen und ich dachte mir die könnten genau das Richtige sein.
Aber anscheinend wollte sie sich so gar nicht mit den ZTR Alpine vertragen. Ich habe noch nie solche Schwierigkeiten gehabt Reifen auf eine Felge zu bekommen. Selbst die erste Reifenwulst war ein Krampf.  Von der Zweiten ganz zu schweigen. Alles nachzulesen *hier*
*

*

Als es dann endlich vollbracht war und mir die Daumen glühten, da ich bei den lackierten Felgen nicht mit harten Hebern Ran konnte, kam das Tubeless-Machen dran. Und das war/ist eine Tortur. Die Contis schwitzen was das Zeug hält sobald sie ins Warme kommen und sich die Poren weiten.




Zu merken war das als ich die Laufräder im warmen Haus hatte. Draußen im Kalten hielten sie super Luft und ich hatte mich schon gefreut. Aber sobald es wieder warm wurde (im Haus) hielt die Luft nur einen Tag. Hier muss ich mir also im Frühjahr oder spätestens im Sommer etwas einfallen lassen. Vielleicht mal die Conti Milch testen, wobei DocBlue/Stans schon echt super ist.
Aktuell Frage ich mich, ob ich die riesigen Conti und RK Schriftzüge nicht mit einem Reifenstift wegzauber...



Damit ich nicht vorweg greife habe ich die Bremsscheiben verpixelt. Die 2.2" haben auf der 20mm Felge eine schöne Ballon-Form.


----------



## olsche (17. Dezember 2019)

Das die RaceSport zickig sind ist ja bekannt...
Hast du die Innenseiten der Mäntel gereinigt?
Ich habe meine immer erst mit Bremsenreiniger innen sauber gemacht und dann dünn mit Milch eingepinselt.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2019)

olsche schrieb:


> Das die RaceSport zickig sind ist ja bekannt...
> Hast du die Innenseiten der Mäntel gereinigt?
> Ich habe meine immer erst mit Bremsenreiniger innen sauber gemacht und dann dünn mit Milch eingepinselt.


Leider nein. Habe davon erst später gelesen. Hab mir schon fast gedacht dass dieses glatte ölartige Zeug kontraproduktiv ist. Wieso macht Conti so ein Dreck bei Tubeless Reifen rein?
Die Teile nun nochmal von der Felge runter zu kriegen wird wahrscheinlich nicht passieren. Wenn's gar nicht geht, muss es wohl doch sein. Vielleicht haben sie sich bis dahin ja auch etwas geweitet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (17. Dezember 2019)

Das "Zeug" ist das Trennmittel, um den Reifen aus der Form zu bekommen...
und sorgt leider dafür, das die Milch nicht gut am Reifen haftet.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2019)

olsche schrieb:


> Das "Zeug" ist das Trennmittel, um den Reifen aus der Form zu bekommen...
> und sorgt leider dafür, das die Milch nicht gut am Reifen haftet.


Leuchtet vollkommen ein. Aber bei einem Tubeless Reifen dieser Preisklasse möchte ich verlangen dass dieser für Tubeless vorbereitet ist. Dann müssen sie ihn eben nachträglich reinigen...
Hab ich überhaupt Chance dass sich bei einem Durchstich das Loch schließt? Oder ist das ganze Tubeless System damit hinfällig?


----------



## olsche (17. Dezember 2019)

Hm, keine Ahnung... 
Aber soweit ich weiß ist der RaceSport nicht als tubeless angegeben?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2019)

olsche schrieb:


> Hm, keine Ahnung...
> Aber soweit ich weiß ist der RaceSport nicht als tubeless angegeben?



Stimmt wohl. Nur "Protection" oder "Performance" sind Tubeless ready. Wundert mich aber sehr bei einem Wettkampfreifen! Aber jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Dezember 2019)

Kommen wir zu Kassette und Bremsscheiben.
Die SRAM 9-Fach Kassette habe ich noch von meinem vorigen 2009 aufgebauten MTB über gehabt, welches jetzt mit XT Di2 unterwegs ist. Kaum gefahren und schön gereinigt ist die wie neu.
Es ist eine PG980 mit 11-34 Zähnen.











Die Bremsscheiben hatte ich mir für SEHR wenig Geld von AliExpress geholt. Sind sehr solide, aber leider für ein leichtes Kinderfahrrad um einiges zu schwer. Deshalb kommen die AliExpress Scheiben auf Kleinanzeigen und dafür kommen die auch wirklich günstigen und leichten Ashima AiRotor zum Einsatz. Mit den Ashima spare ich gegenüber den Ali-Scheiben fast 80g.
Vorne kommt 160mm und hinten 140mm dran.







Beide dann mit richtigem Drehmoment montiert...


----------



## Hille2001 (19. Dezember 2019)

ich hätte noch Speci Renegade S-Works liegen gehabt mit 450g das Stück , mal angetestet aber für matschige Rennen sind die nix
bin wieder auf Crossking zurück für die Tochter

eine 11-34 wird sicher nicht einfach gefahren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Dezember 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> ich hätte noch Speci Renegade S-Works liegen gehabt mit 450g das Stück , mal angetestet aber für matschige Rennen sind die nix
> bin wieder auf Crossking zurück für die Tochter
> 
> eine 11-34 wird sicher nicht einfach gefahren?!


Die Speci habe ich auch am MTB. Geile Teile!
Wird sich zeigen ob die 34 zu wenig ist. Die Kurbel hat 32. Mehr als 1:1 ist hier bei uns im Flachland eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## joglo (19. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Die Speci habe ich auch am MTB. Geile Teile!
> Wird sich zeigen ob die 34 zu wenig ist. Die Kurbel hat 32. Mehr als 1:1 ist hier bei uns im Flachland eigentlich nicht nötig.


Hi, "probieren geht über studieren", vorallem wenn Du die Kassette eh schon hast, dann kannst Du erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln und immer noch ändern wenn nötig.

Und falls hier jemand einen Specialized Renegade Reifen in 26" über hat, bitte mich wissen lassen, ich suche schon länger einen (sorry für OT).


----------



## aka (20. Dezember 2019)

Toller Aufbau Faden da schau ich gern rein 
Die Felgen liegen bei mir auch schon eine Weile bereit, dazu hab ich Novatec Naben und DT Revos geplant.
Rahmen soll auch ein Pyro werden aber Federgabel brauchts noch nicht, das Gewicht sparen wir.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Dezember 2019)

aka schrieb:


> Toller Aufbau Faden da schau ich gern rein
> Die Felgen liegen bei mir auch schon eine Weile bereit, dazu hab ich Novatec Naben und DT Revos geplant.
> Rahmen soll auch ein Pyro werden aber Federgabel brauchts noch nicht, das Gewicht sparen wir.


Wer hat gesagt dass eine Federgabel dran kommt? Die Gabel ist meine Geheimwaffe um ein richtig leichtes Rad zu bauen!
Die Felgen sind echt der Bringer für das Geld. Wenn man mit der Farbe leben kann gibt's nichts besseres für ein solches Projekt.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Dezember 2019)

Dann ist jetzt der Rahmen dran.
Der ist ja kein Geheimnis mehr. Es ist wie der Thread Titel verrät ein X.13 der Firma Pyro Bikes (Größe 13"). Es ist ein leichter 26" Rahmen mir wirklich aufwendigen Rohren. Die Kettenstreben sehen fast aus wie die eines Cannondale Slate. Ich habe mich für die Disc Version entschieden, auch wenn das Rad mit V-Brakes leichter wäre. Ich bin einfach seit den 90ern den hydraulischen Discs verfallen.
Die Beschriftung und Lackierung ist sehr schön gemacht und verspricht eine lange Lebensdauer. Die Oberfläche ist matt. Ich kann gar nicht sagen ob hier Farbe im Spiel ist. Ein Klarlack ist keiner drauf. Ich gehe davon aus der Rahmen ist einfach gesandstrahlt und danach eloxiert. Bin schon mit Metallgegenständen an den Rahmen gestoßen und es hinterlässt keine Spuren.
Der Rahmen ist detailliert gearbeitet. Schweißnähte sehen top aus, zum Teil innen verlegte Züge und Leitungen, Verstärkung am Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr, Steckbares Schaltauge, gesichert mit drei Schrauben, Postmount Aufnahme ohne Adapter für 140mm Scheibe.
Der Rahmen gefällt mir überaus gut. Besser als ein VPACE, jedoch ist der Preis der Selbe.
Aber bevor ihr jetzt gleich bei Herrn Fischer anruft. Die Rahmen gibt es aktuell nicht mehr einzeln zu kaufen. Der Rahmen ist ein Auslaufmodell. Nächstes Frühjahrahr kommt ein leicht abgewandelter Rahmen der einen Tick schwerer sein soll. Genaueres konnte man mir noch nicht sagen. Dieser könnte dann auch wieder einzeln erhältlich sein. Also ein bisschen abwarten. Bei der Kontaktaufnahme erreicht man über Mail so gut wie nichts. Anrufen!


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Dezember 2019)

Ja, klar. Ist schwarz eloxiert. Vermutlich hartanodisiert.


----------



## Thilo81 (21. Dezember 2019)

Hi, habe das hier eher im falschen Thread gepostet: 
Vergleich vpace vs. Pyro Rahmen. Vergleichst du hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen?
Das Pyro sieht für mich von der Geo eher nach traditionellem 26" aus. Dazu passt die Größenangabe von 140-155 für den Piloten.
Das Vpace 26 hat einen ganz anderen Aufbau sprich kurzes Steuerrohr, tiefes Tretlager, etc. Quasi ein geschrumpftes 29er.
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich selbst aktuell am überlegen bin meinem Sohn ein Rad aufzubauen, für eine Zielgröße von 130 bei Schrittlänge von ca 62.
Nächste Frage bezüglich q- Faktor der Kurbel. Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach kaum eine leichte, kostengünstige, und ergonomische Lösung. Ich finde die vpace ganz gut, aber mit über 600g sind die viel zu schwer. Die Federleicht sind unbezahlbar und viele andere Lösungen sind viel zu breit für so kurze Kinderbeine.
Viele Grüße
Thilo


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

Thilo81 schrieb:


> Hi, habe das hier eher im falschen Thread gepostet:
> Vergleich vpace vs. Pyro Rahmen. Vergleichst du hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen?
> Das Pyro sieht für mich von der Geo eher nach traditionellem 26" aus. Dazu passt die Größenangabe von 140-155 für den Piloten.
> Das Vpace 26 hat einen ganz anderen Aufbau sprich kurzes Steuerrohr, tiefes Tretlager, etc. Quasi ein geschrumpftes 29er.
> ...


Jein.
Der VPACE Max hat ca. 4cm mehr Stack bei fast gleichem Reach. Das heißt man braucht beim VPACE keinen Spacer mehr unter dem Vorbau.
Mein Sohn ist ca. 134cm groß und hat 62cm Innenbeinlänge. Pyro geht nach der Innenbeinlänge und nicht nach Körpergröße. Damit ist der X.13 ab 62cm IBL und damit ca. ab 130/135cm Körperhöhe.
Die Sattelstütze ist bei ihm jetzt ca. 6cm draußen. Wenn die Sattelstütze 16cm draußen ist, ist mein Sohn bestimmt 155cm groß und der Sattel hat immernoch keine Sattelüberhöhung. Mit 155cm gibt's dann den neuen Rahmen.
Wenn ich das Verhältnis von Stack und Reach zu meinem 29er vergleiche ist der X.13 weitaus dichter dran als der MAX.
Steuerrohr beim MAX 85mm
Steuerrohr beim X.13 90mm
Aber am Ende kann das Kind sehr gut mit beiden Rahmen fahren.

Bei der Kurbel kommt's drauf an welche Länge du brauchst. Die Hohlwellenkurbel von Pyro, die ich in ca. 12 Monaten montieren werde wiegt auch so wie die VPACE (615g ohne KB).
Leichte Kurbel mit kleinem Q-Faktor für kleines Geld ist sehr schwierig.
Schau mal die Sinz Expert für 59€. Wiegt unter 600g, brauchen aber 4-Kant Innenlager. Auf Ali gibt's ein Innenlager mit Titan für 30€ und 160g. Die Sinz hat wohl Q-Faktor von 150mm bei 107mm Innenlager Achse. Einziger Haken...5 Loch und 110mm LK.


----------



## joglo (21. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> ...
> Bei der Kurbel kommt's drauf an welche Länge du brauchst. Die Hohlwellenkurbel von Pyro, die ich in ca. 12 Monaten montieren werde wiegt auch so wie die VPACE (615g ohne KB).
> Leichte Kurbel mit kleinem Q-Faktor für kleines Geld ist sehr schwierig.
> Schau mal die Sinz Expert für 59€. Wiegt unter 600g, brauchen aber 4-Kant Innenlager. Auf Ali gibt's ein Innenlager mit Titan für 30€ und 160g. Die Sinz hat wohl Q-Faktor von 150mm bei 107mm Innenlager Achse. Einziger Haken...5 Loch und 110mm LK.


Hi, wenn Du eine Kurbel mit 4-Kantlager in Erwägung ziehst, verstehe ich nicht warum denn dann nicht gleich eine Einfachkurbeln mit verpressten Kettenblatt-Spider? Derart Kurbeln gibts in guter Qualität und mit verschiedenen Längen und Zahnzahl von Kubikes oder auch Woom oder Pyrobikes / PLP. Vom Gewicht und Q-Faktor (und auch Preis) unschlagbar. 10 bzw. 11fach klappt auch.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du eine Kurbel mit 4-Kantlager in Erwägung ziehst, verstehe ich nicht warum denn dann nicht gleich eine Einfachkurbeln mit verpressten Kettenblatt-Spider? Derart Kurbeln gibts in guter Qualität und mit verschiedenen Längen und Zahnzahl von Kubikes oder auch Woom oder Pyrobikes / PLP. Vom Gewicht und Q-Faktor (und auch Preis) unschlagbar. 10 bzw. 11fach klappt auch.


Genau! Eine Hohlwellenkurbel wie @Thilo81 es anscheinend möchte wird's schwer. Die 4-Kant von Kania hauen auch hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (21. Dezember 2019)

eine Hohlwellenkurbel hat schon ihre Vorteile und darf auch etwas schwerer sein, weil die Lager ja üblicherweise leichter als ein 4-Kant-Lager ist, nur bauen die halt per se breiter, schlecht für den Q-Faktor und 600g + Lager + KB addiert sich dann doch.

Ich habe sogar ein noch einfachere Variante gemeint, nämlich die hier:





Ist nicht besonders schön (gut die Kettenschutzringe aus Plastik lassen sich demontieren), und man ist bzgl. Zahnzahl halt nicht flexibel weil nicht demontierbar, aber sowas ist je nach Länge halt nur ca. 400-450g schwer (+Innenlager), und hat einen geringen Q-Faktor.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> eine Hohlwellenkurbel hat schon ihre Vorteile und darf auch etwas schwerer sein, weil die Lager ja üblicherweise leichter als ein 4-Kant-Lager ist, nur bauen die halt per se breiter, schlecht für den Q-Faktor.
> 
> Ich habe sogar ein noch einfachere Variante gemeint, nämlich die hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 954293
> ...


Nun warte doch mal ab! Ich bin doch noch nicht fertig


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

Anderes Thema.
Heute kam meine neue Säge (Swiss Made) und die Diamant-Sägeschnur von Ali. Zusammen 10€ und dauert ca. 5min das Dursägen eines Gabelschaftes aus CFK. Länger als mit der Eisensäge+Carbonsägeblatt, aber so oft macht man das ja nicht. Der Schnitt ist sehr sauber und muss nicht entgratet werden.
Säge+Blatt+Halter für den Schraubstock kosten zusammen schnell mal 50€.

Mundschutz nicht vergessen bei dem fiesen lungengängigen Zeug







Dass der Expander ordentlich sitzt, müssen ein paar kleine Unebenheiten im Rohr noch weggefeilt werden.

Der Abschnitt spart satte 33g ?


----------



## Thilo81 (21. Dezember 2019)

OK, mag sein ich bin etwas verwöhnt. Aktuell habe ich an den Kubikes meiner zwei Jungs selbstgemachte Carbon Kurbeln mit 112mm mit 30 Zahn Alu Kettenblättern drauf, da wiegt das Komplettpaket Lager + Kurbeln weniger als 400g.
Von den 4 Kant will ich weg, weil die nach meiner Erfahrung gerne kaputt gehen und schwerer sind. (OK ich hab noch kein Titan 4kant vom Ali).


----------



## Colt__Seavers (21. Dezember 2019)

Thilo81 schrieb:


> OK, mag sein ich bin etwas verwöhnt. Aktuell habe ich an den Kubikes meiner zwei Jungs selbstgemachte Carbon Kurbeln mit 112mm mit 30 Zahn Alu Kettenblättern drauf, da wiegt das Komplettpaket Lager + Kurbeln weniger als 400g.
> Von den 4 Kant will ich weg, weil die nach meiner Erfahrung gerne kaputt gehen und schwerer sind. (OK ich hab noch kein Titan 4kant vom Ali).


selbstgemachte Carbon Kurbeln? Mit einem Halbzeug? Will ich sehen!
Die 4-kant kriegen deine Jungs in der kurzen Zeit kaputt? Die fahren dich damit nur max. 2 Jahre, oder? Gutes 4-Kant bei ordentlicher Wartung hält ein Leben lang. Nagut nicht bei 5tkm im Jahr.


----------



## Thilo81 (21. Dezember 2019)

Das gelbe ist nur ein Kettenschutz


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Dezember 2019)

Dann machen wir hier mal mit den Bremsen weiter. Natürlich Disc da Laufradsatz und Rahmen nur dies zulassen und ich selbst seit den 90ern nichts anderes mehr fahre.
Da der Rahmen blaue Akzente mit sich bringt, wollte ich diese hier und da aufgreifen. Die Bremsen sind hier eine gute Möglichkeit ein bisschen blau ins triste Schwarz zu bringen. Da es nur sehr wenige Firmen gibt, die blaue Scheibenbremsen anbieten und diese zu hochpreisig sind, recherchierte ich wieder bei AliExpress und wurde bei der Firma Zoom fündig. Die HB-875 ist eine Zwei-Kolben-Bremse die den älteren Shimano Bremsen ähnelt. Der Preis mit 34€ für vorne und hinten ist einfach unschlagbar. Und es gibt sie in verschiedenen Farben. Die Griffweite ist verstellbar und ist für Kinder mit 135cm etwa auf der Mittelstellung. Sprich auch für sehr kleine Hände ideal.
Und was soll ich sagen ich bin von den Dingern begeistert. Die Bremsleitung ist top. Bremsleitungen, Oliven und Endstücke passen von der BH90. Nur zum Entlüften brauch man leider Zoom spezifische Stutzen, die jedoch in jedem größeren chinesischen Entlüftungsset für ca. 10€ enthalten sind. Entlüften bzw. neu Befüllen nach dem Innenverlegen der Leitungen war ein Kinderspiel.









Vorbau und Lenker sind hier noch von PLP, waren jedoch von den Abmessungen her nicht die richtigen, deshalb hier auch kein Spoiler.







Gabel ist auch noch eine PLP, die wird aber nicht verbaut und steht zum Verkauf


----------



## ONE78 (26. Dezember 2019)

wie lang ist denn der vorbau? hast da noch ein bild? und willst du den loswerden?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. Dezember 2019)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wie lang ist denn der vorbau? hast da noch ein bild? und willst du den loswerden?


PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thilo81 (27. Dezember 2019)

Weiter weiter ?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (28. Dezember 2019)

Auf Wunsch eines Einzelnen geht's jetzt hier mal weiter.

Jetzt ein paar Essentielle Teile.

Angefangen beim Sattel. Klar war etwas leichtes muss her. Das war nicht schwer. Schwer war einen kleinen Kindersattel zu finden. Da erinnerte mich an Mario Zinn, der sich auf das Aufarbeiten von defekten hochwertigen Satteln spezialisiert hat. Nach einer kurzen Konversation war ich um etwas Geld ärmer und um einen Selle Flite Titanium mit gekürzter Nase und Lederbezug reicher.








Als Kurbel habe ich mich erstmal für eine 4-Kant Kurbel von PLP entschieden. Grund war alleine die Länge, denn die 140mm waren nicht als Hohlwellenkurbel verfügbar. Die hab es nur in 152mm. Um Versandkosten zu sparen, hab ich die längere Kurbel aber schon mal mitgeliefert für später.
Die Kurbel ist solide und gar nicht mal so hässlich, wenn man den Plastikschutz demontiert (Bilder dazu beim Aufbau).






Als Innenlager ein ganz einfaches. Muss nicht lange halten. Hier liegen nochmal gute 100g die man in Zukunft sparen kann mit einem Titan-Lager von Ali.






Sattelstütze habe ich auch von PLP genommen, da ich diese sehr schick fand und anfangs auch Lenker und Vorbau auf PLP setzten wollte, was sich jedoch zerschlagen hat, da nicht alles lieferbar war. 27€ ist auch fast nicht mit einer Carbonstütze aus China machbar.





Ein Gewichtswunder ist sie leider nicht. 80-100g liegen auch hier noch als Potential. Hier siegt aber erstmal die Optik.




Ob ich die beiden Joker nochmal ziehe wird sich zeigen was am Ende auf der Waage steht.


----------



## ilfer (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe gerade den Thread hier entdeckt... und muss hier direkt mal einen Link auf meine beiden Pyro X.13 setzen, die aber zwischenzeitlich schon wieder durch die nächste Größe ersetzt wurden, bzw. in Kürze werden. Vielleicht als Anregung für alle Nachbauer oder den Threadersteller  Und das schwarze mit der weißen Gabel steht demnächst übrigens zum Verkauf!






						Aufbauthread budgetfreundliches PYRObikes X.13 26 Zoll
					

Hallo zusammen! Nachdem meine Jungs jetzt aus ihren GHOST Powerkid 24 1x11 rauswachsen ist die nächste Radgröße dran. Ich weigere mich ja, die auf ein kleinrahmiges 27,5 Zoll Rad zu zwingen, deswegen gibt es jetzt erstmal schöne 26 Zoll Räder. Nach meinem Marktüberblick habe ich erstmal mit dem...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. Dezember 2019)

ilfer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade den Thread hier entdeckt... und muss hier direkt mal einen Link auf meine beiden Pyro X.13 setzen, die aber zwischenzeitlich schon wieder durch die nächste Größe ersetzt wurden, bzw. in Kürze werden. Vielleicht als Anregung für alle Nachbauer oder den Threadersteller  Und das schwarze mit der weißen Gabel steht demnächst übrigens zum Verkauf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenn ich doch schon längst du Highjacker! ?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo am Sylvester Tag.

Auch wenn ich die folgenden Teile erst in Zukunft montieren werde, wenn Sohnemann etwas größer ist, wollte ich sie doch schon mal posten, da es den ein oder anderen vielleicht interessiert wie die Teile aussehen und wie viel sie wiegen.










*Das 28er Kettenblatt steht zum Verkauf,* er fährt jetzt mit dem 32er der andere Kurbel und kommt damit gut zurecht.








620mm 31,8mm



Die Gabel hatte ich kurzzeitig eingebaut. Hab sie jedoch noch gegen eine andere getauscht. *Die Pyrobikes Gabel steht damit zum Verkauf!* Schaft Länge noch dicke 17cm (3cm gekürzt)










Die folgenden Teile habe ich bereits zu Pyrobikes zurück geschickt, aber ich poste die der Vollständigkeit halber trotzdem. Bei mir haben sie nicht gepasst.

500mm 25,4mm





35mm 25,4mm 14° glaub ich





25mm 31,8mm 6°


----------



## Hille2001 (31. Dezember 2019)

Wie dick ist denn die wandstärke vom 620mm Lenker? 140g sind gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. Dezember 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Wie dick ist denn die wandstärke vom 620mm Lenker? 140g sind gut


140g sind richtig gut! Da kann ich ja nur an den Enden messen wenn dich das interessiert. Ist auf jeden Fall sehr dünn. Als Erwachsener nicht zu empfehlen!


----------



## Hille2001 (31. Dezember 2019)

Ja Ende reicht. Hatte mal einen Scandium Lenker 600mm der 130g wog ,der war echt scharf am Ende.

Musste so kommen wie es kommen musste , Tochter hat den Endstopfen beim Sturz da rein geschoben und ist drauf gefallen.

Da flog das Ding wieder vom  Rad.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. Dezember 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Ja Ende reicht. Hatte mal einen Scandium Lenker 600mm der 130g wog ,der war echt scharf am Ende.
> 
> Musste so kommen wie es kommen musste , Tochter hat den Endstopfen beim Sturz da rein geschoben und ist drauf gefallen.
> 
> Da flog das Ding wieder vom  Rad.


Hoffentlich hat sie sich nicht verletzt!
Wie meinst du das mit dem Endstopfen rein geschoben und dann drauf gefallen?

Edit: 0,75mm am Ende. Kann nur mit der Spitze vom Messschieber rein, da sonst die ca. 2-3mm  breite Messauflage in der Rundung des Lenkers aufliegt und das Messergebnis verfälscht. Weiter innen am Klemmbereich der Bremshebel scheint er vom Klang dicker zu sein.


----------



## daniel77 (31. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch eines Einzelnen geht's jetzt hier mal weiter.
> 
> Jetzt ein paar Essentielle Teile.
> 
> ...



Die Stütze ist ja wirklich sauschwer. Warum nicht eine China-Carbon Sütze für 20$ mit sub 130g?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. Dezember 2019)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist ja wirklich sauschwer. Warum nicht eine China-Carbon Sütze für 20$ mit sub 130g?


Ach menno du hast ja Recht!
Hast du eine für 20€ und 27,2mm unter 130g, bzw. einen Ali-Link?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (31. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ach menno du hast ja Recht!
> Hast du eine für unter 20€ und 27,2mm unter 130g?


hätte eine neue 27,2x400 mit 152g für 35€ inkl. Versand
gekürzt sollte die unter 130g kommen


----------



## daniel77 (31. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ach menno du hast ja Recht!
> Hast du eine für 20€ und 27,2mm unter 130g, bzw. einen Ali-Link?








						Online-Shop Wacako Super licht Voll Carbon Sattelstütze Fahrrad Sattelstütze MTB Rennrad Sattelstütze 27,2 30,8 31,6*350 400 450mm Fahrrad Teile 184g | Aliexpress Mobil
					

Jetzt rennrad sattelstütze zum Verkauf zu günstigen Preisen, kaufen Wacako Super licht Voll Carbon Sattelstütze Fahrrad Sattelstütze MTB Rennrad Sattelstütze 27,2 30,8 31,6*350 400 450mm Fahrrad Teile 184g von mobilen Website auf Aliexpress!




					m.de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Colt__Seavers (31. Dezember 2019)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Online-Shop Wacako Super licht Voll Carbon Sattelstütze Fahrrad Sattelstütze MTB Rennrad Sattelstütze 27,2 30,8 31,6*350 400 450mm Fahrrad Teile 184g | Aliexpress Mobil
> 
> 
> Jetzt rennrad sattelstütze zum Verkauf zu günstigen Preisen, kaufen Wacako Super licht Voll Carbon Sattelstütze Fahrrad Sattelstütze MTB Rennrad Sattelstütze 27,2 30,8 31,6*350 400 450mm Fahrrad Teile 184g von mobilen Website auf Aliexpress!
> ...


Such wenn ich die ordentlich kürze komme ich nicht auf <130g

Die hier würde gehen, kostet aber auch fast 30€









						29.94US $ 40% OFF|Elita One Carbon Seat Post 27.2/31.6mm Mtb/road Biike Carbon Fiber Seatpost Titanium Screws Light 130g Seat Tube - Bicycle Seat Post - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## daniel77 (31. Dezember 2019)

Die Elita ist top, fahre ich seit über einem Jahr an allen Bikes


----------



## Hille2001 (1. Januar 2020)

Ich hab die Elita in 27,2 hier liegen, kam damit nicht zurecht ,hat geknarzt bei meinem Gewicht 86kg und hab die durch eine PRC ersetzt womit ich jetzt zufrieden bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (4. Januar 2020)

Bei mir sind drei an drei Bikes völlig unauffällig. Man sollte sie ordentlich montieren und wie alle Stützen mit Jochklemmung bei Zeiten mal reinigen. Hab allerdings auch 10-12kg weniger drauf.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Januar 2020)

Es soll natürlich hier auch ein bisschen weiter gehen und nun endlich mit dem Zusammenbau.
Die hier Gabel wurde mittlerweile ersetzt.









Den inneren Kunststoffring der Kurbel müsste ich demontieren, da er an der Kettenstrebe angeschlagen hätte. Und der Optik Willen habe ich den äußeren auch nicht einzeln wieder montiert. Da es ein 1-fach Antrieb ist, wird sich der Fahrer auch nicht die Wade aufschließen, Voraussetzung ist die Kette bleibt drauf. Also testen...












Die Pedalen sind in diesem Zustand zu gefährlich und würden zu bösen Verletzungen an Schienenbeinen führen. Deshalb habe ich die scharfen Gewindeeinsätze ausgetauscht.









Die paar Gramm sind gut angelegt ist


----------



## Surtre (10. Januar 2020)

Beim ersten Rad (12") hatte ich die Pedale auch "entschärft". Durch das Abrutschen mangels Grip sahen die Schienenbeine schlimmer aus als beim nächsten Rad (16") mit den originalen "Medium-Pins". Durch den Kontrollverlust über das Rad beim Abrutschen ging es dann auch eher mit Energie zu Boden. Am 26"-Rad sind jetzt sogar die "Medium-Pins" gegen Gewindestifte getauscht.


----------



## Hille2001 (10. Januar 2020)

Kein NW Kettenblatt?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (10. Januar 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Beim ersten Rad (12") hatte ich die Pedale auch "entschärft". Durch das Abrutschen mangels Grip sahen die Schienenbeine schlimmer aus als beim nächsten Rad (16") mit den originalen "Medium-Pins". Durch den Kontrollverlust über das Rad beim Abrutschen ging es dann auch eher mit Energie zu Boden. Am 26"-Rad sind jetzt sogar die "Medium-Pins" gegen Gewindestifte getauscht.


Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Die Schraubenköpfe machen aber einen guten Eindruck. Ohne diese geht's definitiv nicht, da sonst die Standfläche nur die runde Welle wäre.
Wir probieren es erstmal so.



Hille2001 schrieb:


> Kein NW Kettenblatt?


Würde ich gerne, aber lässt die Kurbel nicht zu. Das Kettenblatt ist mit den Kurbelarmen verbunden. NW gibt's bei Pyro wohl erst ab 152mm.
Für den Anfang soll er sich erstmal an das neue Rad gewöhnen, es fahren lernen und in ein paar Monaten gibt's die Hohlwellenkurbel mit NW 32T


----------



## Sylvia81 (9. März 2020)

Das Bike sieht mega aus. Falls Dein Junior in 2 Jahren rausgewachsen ist, hätte ich evtl. Interesse ?
Wo liegst Du finanziell mit diesem Aufbau? Falls ich fragen darf.

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Colt__Seavers (9. März 2020)

Sylvia81 schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht mega aus. Falls Dein Junior in 2 Jahren rausgewachsen ist, hätte ich evtl. Interesse ?
> Wo liegst Du finanziell mit diesem Aufbau? Falls ich fragen darf.
> 
> Gruß Sylvia


Hallo Sylvia, bei mir kommt noch ein nächster Fahrer in 2 Jahren an die Reihe. Also das Rad wird gebraucht. Kosten habe ich bisher nicht zusammen gerechnet. Aber sicher 800-1000€


----------



## Sylvia81 (9. März 2020)

Schade ?


----------



## hw_doc (11. März 2020)

@Colt__Seavers 
Vielleicht hab ich es überlesen aber hast du schon geschrieben, was für ein Antrieb verbaut werden soll? Hab noch ein kurzes X.0-Schaltwerk aus Carbon für 10x. Packt maximal 36 Zähne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. März 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @Colt__Seavers
> Vielleicht hab ich es überlesen aber hast du schon geschrieben, was für ein Antrieb verbaut werden soll? Hab noch ein kurzes X.0-Schaltwerk aus Carbon für 10x. Packt maximal 36 Zähne...


Ach ja, den Thread sollte ich langsam mal zum Ende bringen. Danke für die Erinnerung! Geworden ist es ein X.9 mit X.0 Drehgriff.


----------



## hw_doc (12. März 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Ach ja, den Thread sollte ich langsam mal zum Ende bringen. Danke für die Erinnerung! Geworden ist es ein X.9 mit X.0 Drehgriff.



Kurz oder mittel?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. März 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kurz oder mittel?


Du fragst Sachen... Mittel oder lang

Könnte natürlich nicht silber bleiben das Teil. Farbe hält nach dem matten Klarlack ganz gut.


----------



## Albschrat (12. März 2020)

Mit Edding angemalt?? ?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. März 2020)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Mit Edding angemalt?? ?


Nein.
Molotow One 4 All 127 HS Acrylmarker

Der* Molotow 127 HS High Solid Marker* aus der *ONE4ALL Serie* ist ein Klassiker unter den Pumpmarkern und in 50 seidenmatten Farben erhältlich! Er eignet sich als Allround-Marker für Zeichnen und Malen, für drinnen wie draußen und für das Bemalen von schwierigen Oberflächen wie Holz, Stoff, Beton und selbst Leder.


----------



## ilfer (12. März 2020)

superpink schrieb:


> Nein.
> Molotow One 4 All 127 HS Acrylmarker
> 
> Der* Molotow 127 HS High Solid Marker* aus der *ONE4ALL Serie* ist ein Klassiker unter den Pumpmarkern und in 50 seidenmatten Farben erhältlich! Er eignet sich als Allround-Marker für Zeichnen und Malen, für drinnen wie draußen und für das Bemalen von schwierigen Oberflächen wie Holz, Stoff, Beton und selbst Leder.


Noch nie gehört. Klingt sehr interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (12. März 2020)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Mit Edding angemalt?? ?


Wie schon gesagt mit Acryllack aus dem Marker. Wenn der Untergrund gut vorbereitet ist und man mit Decklack arbeitet, ist es langlebig und man kann damit z.B. sowas machen:


...vorausgesetzt man hat Talent und eine ruhige Hand.


----------



## passij (29. März 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 962864
> Den inneren Kunststoffring der Kurbel müsste ich demontieren, da er an der Kettenstrebe angeschlagen hätte. Und der Optik Willen habe ich den äußeren auch nicht einzeln wieder montiert. Da es ein 1-fach Antrieb ist, wird sich der Fahrer auch nicht die Wade aufschließen, Voraussetzung ist die Kette bleibt drauf. Also testen...



Habt Ihr das schon ausreichend testen können? Wir haben den auch abmontiert, seitdem fällt die Kette ständig runter.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (30. März 2020)

passij schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das schon ausreichend testen können? Wir haben den auch abmontiert, seitdem fällt die Kette ständig runter.


Ständig wäre übertrieben. Vielleicht bei jeder 10. Ausfahrt ein Mal. Ist eben nicht dafür gemacht.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. März 2021)

Ich hab jetzt erstmal bemerkt, dass ich diesen Thread noch gar nicht zum Ende gebracht habe. Wollte gerade die letztens gemachten Änderungen am Rad posten und Stelle fest, dass hier noch gar keine Fotos vom finalen Zustand gepostet wurden. Das hole ich hiermit nach.




















Die Bilder stammen vom April letzten Jahres. 
Die RaceKing haben mittlerweile MAXXIS Weiter weight Schläuche drin, da ich die non-tubeless Reifen einfach nicht dicht bekommen habe. Zwar etwas schwerer jetzt, aber dafür hält die Luft.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (26. März 2021)

Letztes WE wurde dann die damals schon gekaufte größere Kurbel umgebaut, die auch endlich mit NW Kettenblatt daher kommt. Die Kettenführung hab ich erstmal dran gelassen, musste ich in der Zwischenzeit nachrüsten, da die Kette zu oft abgeworfen wurde.
Vorher





Nachher





BB ist schwarz, Sonneneinstrahlung täuscht. Die Kurbelschrauben waren dabei, die müssen auch noch schwarz.

Getauscht wurde auch der Vorbau, jetzt 70mm Uno und breiterer Lenker sehr leicht von PLP. Leider keine Bilder gerade zur Hand.


----------

